# hardening a screen



## austin316 (Dec 2, 2014)

does anyone know if I can use white vinegar as a screen hardener? I read it on a post here but not sure if anyone has ever tried it. if u can does it make the screen permanent or not.


----------



## Koby (Mar 23, 2021)

silwax


----------

